# New update received today



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

My bolt just received a update when connecting to TiVo that requires a restart. Hoping it addresses some of the issues mentioned in these other posts. Does anyone know if TiVo posts release notes for software versions? Or what is supposed to be included in this update?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

It might be a good idea to list the new version number in your post


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

Sorry, it was still processing and not done loading. The version number is 20.5.6.RC14-USC-11-849.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's the same version the Roamio is getting now. It adds several things to the Roamio, but the release notes (in Roamio forum) don't really list anything other then maybe bug fixes that would effect Bolt.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I just noticed that my box was in pending restart state after a connection this afternoon. Rebooting now--will report when done. Hopefully it has an effect on 4K Netflix working.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

You can see a list of new features here:

https://www.tivo.com/serviceupdates

No list of bug fixes is apparently available.


----------



## Mandy Moo (Nov 20, 2015)

How do we get the update? Is it automatic?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Ahh so the HD channel notification and the OTA channel scan is new to Bolt. Not sure those are super important, but they could be to someone. The big ones, QuickMode, SkipMode and logos in the guide, were already on the Bolt and only new to Roamio.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Mandy Moo said:


> How do we get the update? Is it automatic?


Go into your network settings and connect to TiVo. If it tells you that you can't connect until a restart, then restart and update will be made.


----------



## Mandy Moo (Nov 20, 2015)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Go into your network settings and connect to TiVo. If it tells you that you can't connect until a restart, then restart and update will be made.


Thank you!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mandy Moo said:


> How do we get the update? Is it automatic?


Submit your BOLT's TSN (TiVo Service Number) to the "Priority Update Request" list, and then periodically perform manual TiVo service connections.

From an earlier, related post...
-----
If your Roamio isn't yet running 20.5.6, you could try adding its TSN to the 20.5.6 Priority Update list, via the following URL:
https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.5.6​
NOTE: You can find your TSN (TiVo Service Number) on the System Information page, just under the Software Version line.

p.s. I just added my TSN to the Priority Update Request list, and will begin forcing TiVo service connection periodically (hourly-ish) to see how quickly the update is received. I believe that's all we can do to expedite delivery of the update, short of making a direct plea via support or some other inside source.
-----​


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

Got the update. Nothing really noticeable different yet.


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

any word on if Netflix suddenly streams in 4k again?


----------



## Javelin3o4 (Apr 22, 2003)

Hilbe said:


> Got the update. Nothing really noticeable different yet.


yeah I reboot mine and it gave the HD Notification feature message yet if I tune to a SD channel it does not prompt to press D to go to the HD Channel.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

Javelin3o4 said:


> yeah I reboot mine and it gave the HD Notification feature message yet if I tune to a SD channel it does not prompt to press D to go to the HD Channel.


Same here


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

shupp872 said:


> any word on if Netflix suddenly streams in 4k again?


Mine isn't. Right now It's scaling everything from Netflix to 2160P60. But not playing any encodes above 1080P.


----------



## Mandy Moo (Nov 20, 2015)

I got the update and went bed so I don't know if anything is different...hopefully it fixes the problems others were having. My Bolt was working fine though so I hope the update doesn't change that!


----------



## ShadowCVL (Oct 22, 2015)

I got the update last night apparently, after 2 reboots Plex cant connect to my server here in the house. All my other clients and computers can.... grumble grumble.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Submit your BOLT's TSN (TiVo Service Number) to the "Priority Update Request" list, and then periodically perform manual TiVo service connections.
> 
> From an earlier, related post...
> -----
> ...


The priority update web page seems to have been shut down. Looking now for other ways to get my 3 Mini's to update. When they connect to TiVo, they aren't offered the update still.


----------



## Idealsol (Oct 6, 2013)

Same as others are reporting
The HD notification on SD "feature" does not work


----------



## floorabove (Oct 26, 2015)

Did this give the bolt hulu?


----------



## ginginlala (Jul 15, 2011)

Yay! I have the new update!

Boo! Now both Netflix and Amazon streams fail 100% of the time with playback going for 2 seconds then crashing to an attractive pinkish/purple screen!

(I'm getting more than a bit fed up with my shiny new Bolt...1 week in and streaming functionality has been at best wildly intermittent)


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

floorabove said:


> Did this give the bolt hulu?


No


----------



## ShadowCVL (Oct 22, 2015)

ginginlala said:


> Yay! I have the new update!
> 
> Boo! Now both Netflix and Amazon streams fail 100% of the time with playback going for 2 seconds then crashing to an attractive pinkish/purple screen!
> 
> (I'm getting more than a bit fed up with my shiny new Bolt...1 week in and streaming functionality has been at best wildly intermittent)


Interesting, I have not had problem 1 with streaming in 2 months.... today however, Plex is dead due to the update.


----------



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

Idealsol said:


> Same as others are reporting
> 
> The HD notification on SD "feature" does not work


Had to repeat the guide set up for it to work on my Roamio.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

It doesn't work for me but I don't care. I'm always aware if I mistakenly tune an SD channel.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

mikeyts said:


> It doesn't work for me but I don't care. I'm always aware if I mistakenly tune an SD channel.


If you do not have anything to record in the next hour, just go into the restart menu and select delete program guide data and to do list data. This will be better than repeating guided set up as this is the least destructive to your data. 
When this is finished and then unit reboots then the watch in HD will be available. You will be prompted to connect to the service to get new guide data.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

Both issues I've had post update I've fixed. 

1) Red/Pink screen when trying to stream Netflix (reseated HDMI cable)
2) Advertised SD to HD prompt not showing up (deleted guide info and to do list. Took a while, but after reconnecting to TiVo service, it popped up).


----------



## ShadowCVL (Oct 22, 2015)

I finally got a response from TiVo about my plex issue, turns out the bolt now connects over the WAN for its streaming even in home. This does not apply to the roamio or minis. So now I can not use plex on my bolt, which was about half of my usage. I can not route my plex server over the internet because of how my network is configured. I'm debating how much of a fuss I need to raise with TiVo to either get it fixed or get rid of my bolt.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I got the update yesterday. Plex is working and streaming fine to my Bolt.


----------



## bytes2bits (Dec 9, 2015)

ShadowCVL said:


> I finally got a response from TiVo about my plex issue, turns out the bolt now connects over the WAN for its streaming even in home. This does not apply to the roamio or minis. So now I can not use plex on my bolt, which was about half of my usage. I can not route my plex server over the internet because of how my network is configured. I'm debating how much of a fuss I need to raise with TiVo to either get it fixed or get rid of my bolt.


Nor should you have to. That's absurd. Why aren't there more posts from other users having an issue with Plex on the Bolt? I sure hope this is a temporary situation.


----------



## ShadowCVL (Oct 22, 2015)

bytes2bits said:


> Nor should you have to. That's absurd. Why aren't there more posts from other users having an issue with Plex on the Bolt? I sure hope this is a temporary situation.


Most people probably open their servers to the Internet.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ShadowCVL said:


> I finally got a response from TiVo about my plex issue, turns out the bolt now connects over the WAN for its streaming even in home. This does not apply to the roamio or minis. So now I can not use plex on my bolt, which was about half of my usage. I can not route my plex server over the internet because of how my network is configured. I'm debating how much of a fuss I need to raise with TiVo to either get it fixed or get rid of my bolt.


None of this makes sense to me. Are you saying that your Plex server has to stream over the Internet to get to your Bolt? Are your Bolt and Plex server on the same LAN? What is it about your network/it's configuration that TiVo says is causing the problem?


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

Jed1 said:


> If you do not have anything to record in the next hour, just go into the restart menu and select delete program guide data and to do list data.


Could you be more specific? I don't know what you mean by "the restart menu". If you mean "Restart TiVo box," on my Bolt that doesn't have any sub-items like "delete program guide data" and "to do list data" ...


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

epstewart said:


> Could you be more specific? I don't know what you mean by "the restart menu". If you mean "Restart TiVo box," on my Bolt that doesn't have any sub-items like "delete program guide data" and "to do list data" ...


I believe once you click on Restart, there's a few options in there. That's where you'll find it.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

epstewart said:


> Could you be more specific? I don't know what you mean by "the restart menu". If you mean "Restart TiVo box," on my Bolt that doesn't have any sub-items like "delete program guide data" and "to do list data" ...


I do not know if the Bolt has it in the same place but when you go to help, then restart or reset, and there is a list you can select from.
The Premiere and the Roamio have the options in this place.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

Jed1 said:


> I do not know if the Bolt has it in the same place but when you go to help, then restart or reset, and there is a list you can select from.
> The Premiere and the Roamio have the options in this place.


OK, thanks. On the Bolt this option is under Reset, not Restart ...


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

epstewart said:


> OK, thanks. On the Bolt this option is under Reset, not Restart ...


Sorry! Got my terminology mixed up.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

JoE 15 said:


> Sorry! Got my terminology mixed up.


I reset my program guide and to do list data and connected to the TiVo service to re-acquire it. Now all my channels say "Title not available" and I can see no guide data at all. Can anyone explain this? What do I need to do? Just wait?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

epstewart said:


> I reset my program guide and to do list data and connected to the TiVo service to re-acquire it. Now all my channels say "Title not available" and I can see no guide data at all. Can anyone explain this? What do I need to do? Just wait?


Connect to the TiVo service again. And keep doing it until you get your guide data back. Maybe mixing in a manual reboot.

(Similar thing happened to me last night after choosing the "Clear Program Information & To Do List" option on a Roamio. Took me a while to get my guide data back.)


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

epstewart said:


> I reset my program guide and to do list data and connected to the TiVo service to re-acquire it. Now all my channels say "Title not available" and I can see no guide data at all. Can anyone explain this? What do I need to do? Just wait?


As kr stated do a connect to the service to reload the data. Usually you get a pop up in TiVo Central after the reboot to do a service connection.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jed1 said:


> As kr stated do a connect to the service to reload the data. Usually you get a pop up in TiVo Central after the reboot to do a service connection.


Yep, I got a few of those pop-ups last night. Strangely, it took several service connections before I was able to get my guide data back. And I can't remember if I did a reboot before the guide data was restored.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> Yep, I got a few of those pop-ups last night. Strangely, it took several service connections before I was able to get my guide data back. And I can't remember if I did a reboot before the guide data was restored.


I got it to load on the first go around with my two Premiere 4s last week. But I did it in the late morning.
The rerun guided setup ended up putting my one unit into a boot loop but it got out of it on the 3rd reboot. I did not end up getting the watch in HD working that way. The delete the guide data method worked for me.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Yep, I got a few of those pop-ups last night. Strangely, it took several service connections before I was able to get my guide data back. And I can't remember if I did a reboot before the guide data was restored.


Connecting to the TiVo service indeed got my guide data back on about the third retry. This was the only retry for which the "Loading info" time was protracted. I did not have to restart the TiVo.

The reason I went through all this was that it was said, earlier in this thread, to make the *Press D to watch in HD* feature work. After going through it all, I found that the feature may have been working all along. I had initially tried it with a local PBS station, and pressing D put me at a cousin SD channel but not the HD version of the original channel. But when I just tried the *Press D* feature with other channels, it worked OK.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

epstewart said:


> Connecting to the TiVo service indeed got my guide data back on about the third retry. This was the only retry for which the "Loading info" time was protracted. I did not have to restart the TiVo.


Same here. Took 3 tries, with no restart.

That said, can't imagine why the SD detection doesn't auto-switch you to the HD channel, if it senses you're connected to an HD-capable display. I would have designed the feature to act that way by default, with an opt-out in settings. Similar to "record this show in HD, if available", "view this channel in HD, if available". Then for folks on Cablevision in NY, e.g., we could just key in "2" instead of "702", to view CBS in HD.

Just my .02.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sluciani said:


> just my .02.


7.02


----------



## ShadowCVL (Oct 22, 2015)

atmuscarella said:


> None of this makes sense to me. Are you saying that your Plex server has to stream over the Internet to get to your Bolt? Are your Bolt and Plex server on the same LAN? What is it about your network/it's configuration that TiVo says is causing the problem?


Yes they are saying it has to go over the Internet, keep in mind the roamio and 2 minis do not. But what is preventing this is that my plex server has multiple duties and does not have an external connection on my lan, it has an internal IP (192.168.0.9), but it does not route to the Internet on that nic, it instead goes through a GRE tunnel to a different location (work related). Plex can not publish to the Internet on that connection. Now you may be asking if any of my other clients work. The answer is that the bolt is the only client that doesn't work anymore, including minis and roamios, but also phones, tablets, pretty much everything.

It boils down to if you stream from your plex server to a bolt the bolt goes out to the Internet to stream over the WAN instead of the LAN. I had them note the inefficiency of this new method. Previous to yesterday's update it did not exit my LAN except for authentication.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

Plex issue here as well. Connects to my server and I can browse my movies but they will not play. I have not opened ports to stream outside of my LAN.

Why in the world would they make a change like that?


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

Red screen is back on Netflix. Not sure why...


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> 7.02


Exactly!


----------



## ShadowCVL (Oct 22, 2015)

Kremlar said:


> Plex issue here as well. Connects to my server and I can browse my movies but they will not play. I have not opened ports to stream outside of my LAN.
> 
> Why in the world would they make a change like that?


Make sure you log that with TiVo so I'm not the only one, they claimed that I was the only report so far earlier today


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

Netflix getting a red screen here too. ugh!!


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

ShadowCVL said:


> Make sure you log that with TiVo so I'm not the only one, they claimed that I was the only report so far earlier today


Is it best to call or can you email in to create a ticket?


----------



## ShadowCVL (Oct 22, 2015)

Kremlar said:


> Is it best to call or can you email in to create a ticket?


Log in to the TiVo.com and go to my support. From there you can type out a ticket, mostly in this case is letting them know of the problem


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just started the Plex program on my main PC. I had my PC down for almost two weeks while I moved my computer equipment to the large bedroom and my Bedroom stuff to the small bedroom.

Plex is working on my Bolt right now.

EDIT: I just tried some 4K clips made from my cell phone. But the Bolt is only outputting 1080P60. But the same test files I tried several weeks ago when I installed PLex on my PC are playing on the Bolt. I only got a 4K set 1.5 weeks ago so I never had a chance to try outputting 4K from the Bolt until then.

EDDIT: hmm.. I just tried the Roku 4 and it seems to be receiving the video in it's original 4K format unlike the Bolt.


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

Things not working for me:

Amazon Prime - App works, cannot play any content.
Xfinity On Demand - App works, cannot play any content.
Plex - App launches, cannot find media server.

On hold with Tivo Support right now opening a ticket.


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

What ports are we being told to open?


----------



## waynenm (Feb 16, 2004)

Oh and, the red screen returned after clearing "To Do" and "Guide Data". Re-seating HDMI cable fixed it, again. Seriously - this update clearly was not tested sufficiently!


----------



## Steve28 (Oct 12, 2009)

Plex not working for me either. Amazon works. Haven't tried Netflix yet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> Oh and, the red screen returned after clearing "To Do" and "Guide Data". Re-seating HDMI cable fixed it, again. Seriously - this update clearly was not tested sufficiently!


Agreed. Did they beta test this thing? If so, they either need more/better beta testers, or they need to listen to them more closely.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

I played around with it a bit more this AM. Plex is very flaky. Some videos will start streaming while others will not. Also, after trying to play a few videos Plex sometimes crashes back to the main TiVo menu. Plex on my Minis seems fine.

I'm getting the red screen when launching Amazon Prime too for the first time. Disconnecting/reconnecting the HDMI cable fixes it.

I'm not 100% sure, but it seems like once I disconnect/reconnect the HDMI cable the red screen issue might be fixed until I reboot the TiVo.

Netflix and Amazon Prime seem fine on my Minis.

Hope they fix this quick!


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Just checked our Bolt. Plex plays no videos for me says "Plex server not responding" so if they did make it to have to go out the WAN for Plex that isn't going to work for me. I'm not going to open a port to the Internet for my Plex.. 

As for Amazon and Netflix the first time I went in I lost sound even on Live TV (OTA). Pulled the HDMI cable and put it back in and sound came back. After that I could get sound from all sources.

It is disappointing about Plex as that is part of the WAF since that is how we get a lot of shows we can't watch OTA. Hope they roll this back to the way it was.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

aspexil said:


> Just checked our Bolt. Plex plays no videos for me says "Plex server not responding" so if they did make it to have to go out the WAN for Plex that isn't going to work for me. I'm not going to open a port to the Internet for my Plex..
> 
> As for Amazon and Netflix the first time I went in I lost sound even on Live TV (OTA). Pulled the HDMI cable and put it back in and sound came back. After that I could get sound from all sources.
> 
> It is disappointing about Plex as that is part of the WAF since that is how we get a lot of shows we can't watch OTA. Hope they roll this back to the way it was.


See the other thread on this. Contact Margret. Seems its working fine on some and not on others.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> See the other thread on this. Contact Margret. Seems its working fine on some and not on others.


Specifically, see here: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10728408#post10728408


----------



## drooplug (Dec 6, 2015)

How does Plex "go out over the internet"? Where is it trying to go? Your router should be handling all of the network traffic, not the Bolt. Unless they meant that Plex will only work for real IP adresses and not local ones.


----------



## ShadowCVL (Oct 22, 2015)

drooplug said:


> How does Plex "go out over the internet"? Where is it trying to go? Your router should be handling all of the network traffic, not the Bolt. Unless they meant that Plex will only work for real IP adresses and not local ones.


Lol. Plex is a service where the server connects out to the plex main servers for authentication and streaming. Most clients can detect whether the server is on the local lan or on another network, if the server is not on the local lan the client will reach out to the main plex servers and if your server is configured to stream over the Internet it accesses it that way.

The bolt is now either not discovering lan or is just skipping that and connecting directly to the plex servers on the Internet.

In essence it is now reaching out to the online servers and requesting the stream, your server responds to that request and begins transmitting to the plex servers on the Internet and your client starts streaming from there.

I did a little packet capturing and I never see an arp, local DNS, or an ip connection to my local server from the bolt, I do see it pass authentication to the Internet plex servers and then attempt several connections to plex ips


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ShadowCVL said:


> Lol. Plex is a service where the server connects out to the plex main servers for authentication and streaming. Most clients can detect whether the server is on the local lan or on another network, if the server is not on the local lan the client will reach out to the main plex servers and if your server is configured to stream over the Internet it accesses it that way.
> 
> The bolt is now either not discovering lan or is just skipping that and connecting directly to the plex servers on the Internet.
> 
> ...


I thought My Bolt was accessing Plex locally. I'll need to double check the next time I look at it. I just figured the high bit rates that were being streamed from my PC to the Bolt with plex should have just been on my LAN.


----------



## ShadowCVL (Oct 22, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> I thought My Bolt was accessing Plex locally. I'll need to double check the next time I look at it. I just figured the high bit rates that were being streamed from my PC to the Bolt with plex should have just been on my LAN.


They may be after the initial connection. I can not establish that initial connection to test based on how my network (supported by plex) is set up.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just checked mine. It's not even going through the router between my PC and the Bolt. It's going straight from my PC to teh Bolt. Currently it's only going through a couple of switches. But I was comparing the Bolt with Plex to my TV with Plex. The Bolt is wired but I'm only seeing around 30 Mb/s transfer rates before playback. My TV is connected wirelessly. And it seems to download the entire file at speeds over 100Mb/s before playing it.

EDIT: No it must have just been those couple of 4K files I had with close to 100Mb/s bitrates. The lower bitrate 50Mb/s files seem to stream to the TV at the original bitrate but are being sent to the Bolt at a lower bitrate. And the higher bitrate files were also being sent to the Bolt at a lower bitrate.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

Still waiting on a fix for the Plex and Netflix red screen issues caused by this recent update. I have to say these are the type of problems I was hoping to leave behind when I switch from a Windows Media Center/HTPC setup to TiVo. Problems like this really kill the WAF.

My trouble ticket on tivo.com has not been responded to either.


----------



## ShadowCVL (Oct 22, 2015)

Kremlar said:


> Still waiting on a fix for the Plex and Netflix red screen issues caused by this recent update. I have to say these are the type of problems I was hoping to leave behind when I switch from a Windows Media Center/HTPC setup to TiVo. Problems like this really kill the WAF.
> 
> My trouble ticket on tivo.com has not been responded to either.


Netflix started working for me yesterday.

AAron, is your plex server accessible from the internet? I have a feeling that is the difference. Its possible that the server hands off playback internally, but I cant get it to connect. The bolt and Server are on the same switch in my house (well the servers LAN nic is, its Tunnelled Nic is on a separate switch/vlan)


----------



## Steve28 (Oct 12, 2009)

ShadowCVL said:


> Netflix started working for me yesterday.
> 
> AAron, is your plex server accessible from the internet? I have a feeling that is the difference. Its possible that the server hands off playback internally, but I cant get it to connect. The bolt and Server are on the same switch in my house (well the servers LAN nic is, its Tunnelled Nic is on a separate switch/vlan)


I have the same issue with Plex (Cannot connect to a Server) and this persists regardless of the server being accessible from inside/outside the local LAN. There's another thread on this - many people seeing it after latest update:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534975


----------



## daphatman (Dec 11, 2015)

Hopefully, TIVO can fix the Plex issue on the Bolt quickly. But, this is so disappointing because up until the upgrade issue, the Bolt was a solid WMC replacement, resulting in me purchasing two Bolts and 5 mini's.

The WAF was awesome, but now all that good will is going down the toilet fast... TIVO, for both our sakes, please get this fixed asap.

Other than the forums, has anyone heard anything from TIVO directly?


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> Netflix started working for me yesterday.


For me the red screen issue goes away, at least for a while, if I unplug/re-plug HDMI. Try rebooting your Bolt and test again to see if the issue is really fixed.



> Hopefully, TIVO can fix the Plex issue on the Bolt quickly. But, this is so disappointing because up until the upgrade issue, the Bolt was a solid WMC replacement, resulting in me purchasing two Bolts and 5 mini's.
> 
> The WAF was awesome, but now all that good will is going down the toilet fast... TIVO, for both our sakes, please get this fixed asap.
> 
> Other than the forums, has anyone heard anything from TIVO directly?


+1!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ShadowCVL said:


> Netflix started working for me yesterday.
> 
> AAron, is your plex server accessible from the internet? I have a feeling that is the difference. Its possible that the server hands off playback internally, but I cant get it to connect. The bolt and Server are on the same switch in my house (well the servers LAN nic is, its Tunnelled Nic is on a separate switch/vlan)


I had it set that way in the Plex settings but I don't leave that PC on 24/7. I'll need to install Plex sometime in my machine for my TiVos and cameras that run 24/7/365 to see what it does.


----------

